# Top Chef - New York



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello fellow foodies and tv watchers! It's time has come again - the new season of Top Chef is here. They are in New York this time which should be quite fun. The show premieres tomorrow night, Wednesday, Nov. 12 at 10 pm on Bravo.

Here is the link to the website if anyone wants to check out the contestants:

http://www.bravotv.com/Top_Chef/season/5/best_of/index.php

So, let's watch and discuss. I myself can't wait to see Padma and Tom again and see what they will be cooking.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 11, 2008)

Yay! Can't wait.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey - check it out - they are advertising on the top of this page. Pretty cool. I can't wait either.



Oh well, after I hit print, it went away. Maybe it will come back again.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 11, 2008)

When I looked the banner was there. On the side it said 'click here to meet the cheftestants'. Cheftestants. 
I'll be watching the new season too. Let's hope they have some good challenges, make some good food and have some wacky 'cheftestants' so that we can enjoy watching them.
Although I probably won't remember anyone's name until they whittle them down to the last 4 or so. In the beginning there are just too many to remember!


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

Yay! I am excited too, I love Top Chef. It should be lot's of fun dishing every week on all the 
drama.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 12, 2008)

I am hoping that as usual they will replay the epidodes a few times off and on after tonite's initial episode. My goddaughter is coming over tonite with her two friends to hang out with her "cool" auntie and uncle, so I will not be watching at 10pm.
I will watch it as a rerun and be able to comment sometime tomorrow.
Lisa, I know what you mean about when there are so many in the beginning. It really starts to get exciting when they whittle them down a bit.
And as a plus, I am hoping since it is in New York, we might get some New Yoirk attitude as a bonus.


----------



## Lady at Large (Nov 13, 2008)

I am watching it right now on DVR...it is good to see Padma and Tom again. 

The cockiness of the chefs is always fun too.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 14, 2008)

The young kid is the first to go. Eh, no big heartbreak. He's got plenty of time to learn more and start his career.

No favorites yet. I wouldn't be surprised if the Indian girl (I'm terrible at remembering names) go homes next. Bottom two for the first Quickfire and Elimination challenges. I don't think she's got the skills.

I cracked up at the one guy who said Tom was cute and that he'd buy him a drink or three if he saw him at a bar


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 14, 2008)

I have yet to see the show since they apparently are not repeating it as much as hoped. Does anyone want to provide a rundown of the highlights? It would be much appreciated.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 14, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I have yet to see the show since they apparently are not repeating it as much as hoped. Does anyone want to provide a rundown of the highlights? It would be much appreciated.



No prob.

They brought 17 chefs to New York and then told them that there were only 16 chef whites in the kitchen. The first person to leave was decided by the Quickfire as soon as they got there. It was a skills and speed challenge. The first nine to peel 15 apples with a paring knife were safe. The other eight then had to cut the apples into a really small dice that I don't recall the name for. The first four were safe. The remaining four had 20 minutes to make a dish with apples to prove why they should be there. The first to go was a woman from Georgia for making a salad with apples in it. Ironically enough she new one of the other contestants from the Culinary Inst. of American, the guy who would go home after the Elimination Challenge. Her closing comments were "I didn't even get to see the kitchen." 

For the elimination challenge they were split into pairs. Each pair had to visit a neighborhood in New York and come up with dishes inspired by the ethnic food of the neighborhood. They then presented their dishes to be judged head to head with their partner. Winning partner was safe, losing partner was up for elimination. The losing dish was supposed to be Chinese. He made salmon with bok choy on black rice noodles. The judges said it lacked inspiration, didn't really read as Chinese, and the noodles were gummy. He was really young and was still in culinary school. The judges told him that he still needed to go out and experience more types of cuisine, but that he had many years ahead of him to do it.

Also the winner of both the Quickfire and the Challenge eliminations was Stefan. He was from Finland and he says it's time for a European to win Top Chef.

All in all the judges said that none of the dishes were horrible and if that day was any indicator, it was going to be a good season


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, thanks, that is an awesome overview. Now one important question, how is Tom? How did he look? Was he acting himself? You know, all manly and cheflike with that smooth bald head. :wubu:


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 14, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Wow, thanks, that is an awesome overview. Now one important question, how is Tom? How did he look? Was he acting himself? You know, all manly and cheflike with that smooth bald head. :wubu:



Oh yeah he was as hot as ever :smitten: The other really funny thing was one of the contestants I can't recall his name who is gay was so excited when he had his turn to present his final dish before the judges because he was so turned on by Tom. He went on about how sexy he thought he was and how he loves his eyes and his bald head. ha ha So I guess you're not the only one that gets the vapors when you see Tom Christine.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 14, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Oh yeah he was as hot as ever :smitten: The other really funny thing was one of the contestants I can't recall his name who is gay was so excited when he had his turn to present his final dish before the judges because he was so turned on by Tom. He went on about how sexy he thought he was and how he loves his eyes and his bald head. ha ha So I guess you're not the only one that gets the vapors when you see Tom Christine.



Did he say it in front of Tom, or on the interview thing, or to the other contestants? And yes, I do get the vapors from a good looking baldie.:smitten:


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 14, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Did he say it in front of Tom, or on the interview thing, or to the other contestants? And yes, I do get the vapors from a good looking baldie.:smitten:



When he was walking up to the judges with his plate they were playing a voice over of what his thoughts were kinda like an interview but showing it as it was happening. It was so cute because you could see him checking Tom out but Tom was clueless and Tom was sitting there smiling and eyes twinkling and looking hot and only we the audience knew how he was turning the guy on.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 14, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> When he was walking up to the judges with his plate they were playing a voice over of what his thoughts were kinda like an interview but showing it as it was happening. It was so cute because you could see him checking Tom out but Tom was clueless and Tom was sitting there smiling and eyes twinkling and looking hot and only we the audience knew how he was turning the guy on.



Thanks Fran! I can totally picture that happening. Oh, now I must see this first episode. They will probably at least replay this once more before next Wednesday. I will keep my eyes open.


----------



## Lady at Large (Nov 19, 2008)

Maybe Tom knows he is a super hottie turning everyone on and that is why he was smiling and twinkling. 

This thread reminds me to set the dvr. So love top chef.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 19, 2008)

Well I finally was able to see episode 1 last night at 1am. I must admit, it was really good to see Tom and Padma again.

I must say though that Fabio dude really shot me back to my past. When he was in the kitchen and loudly stated "There are only two kinds of Europeans, those who are Italian and those who wish they were!" Well I was sent back to high school.
I grew up in a small mostly blue collar NJ town that had a large Italian population. This was good since it meant lots of good food. The only problem was that the kids with the most money in HS were the Italian kids since their parents had some really influential jobs, like mayor, restaurant owner and maybe even *cough cough mafia*.
Anyhoo, this one annoying guy would always shout in my face "there are two kinds of people in this world, those that are Italian and those who wish they were". And of course my response was "there are two kinds of people in this world, those who are Italian and those who thank goodness they are not".
Of course I didn't really mean or believe this because secretly I dreamed of being "adopted" into a large Italian family that would share their food with me.
But, back to Top Chef, I guess it is something when 25 years later I hear this same thing again, on tv, said by a dude who is actually from Italy.
Maybe it is something that they really believe. Which in some cases, it might actually be true. But that is my not so short story about the biggest thing that I got out of the show.

Except that I really like the Hawaiian dude and will be keeping an eye on him. The fact that he is bald, may or may not have something to do with it. Although, did you notice, the first three to move on, were all bald guys? hmmmm.


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 20, 2008)

Any one ready to talk about the latest episode? I don't want to talk about it if everyone hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm ready  If anyone hasn't seen this week's episode, you might want to avoid this thread until you do.




+1 to Radhika who won the Quickfire. After last week, I wasn't so sure that she should be there. I'm still not sure (avocado mousse ), but she redeemed herself a little.

The girl that got voted off, what was her deal? She basically tried to make the weirdest dish possible every time. I have no idea what her point of view was. Unless cooking oddities is her point of view.


----------



## intraultra (Nov 20, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I'm ready  If anyone hasn't seen this week's episode, you might want to avoid this thread until you do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES. Jill. She was just not very bright, I think. Seriously, those hot dog spring rolls?? :huh:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 20, 2008)

I want that cold corn soup with the mint chiffonade. That looked awesome. And Hosefa really should have known better than to use canned crab, esp. if he had never had that brand before. 

I think Ariane might be headed down a dark one way street. She does not seem very apt to make brilliant creations, but time will tell.
The catering lady who won for desert, kinda BUGS ME OUT! 

And of course dear Fabio did not disappoint, he brought his cooking skills and his ego. I would TOTALLY eat that dish. It looked scrumptious.

And next week they are cooking for the Foo Fighters! Yeah, that is one of hubby's and my favorite bands. Can't wait to see how much interaction they will all have.

And for my fellow Tom fans, did he not look divine being so "take charge" in his own kitchen? Yummy!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 20, 2008)

intraultra said:


> YES. Jill. She was just not very bright, I think. Seriously, those hot dog spring rolls?? :huh:



Just looking at those made me nauseous! 

My favorite part tonight was when they called them in to talk about their dishes and Fabio goes into a rant about how could they not like his dish when he makes it every day at his restaurant and it's a big hit. And then they tell him "Who said we didn't like it?" Turns out they loved it as much as he did and he jumped the gun! That cracked me up! 

I also love how the Indian woman said that she wanted to show that she can make more than just Indian cuisine and then everything she makes has an Indian flavor to it. :doh:


----------



## lypeaches (Nov 21, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Well I finally was able to see episode 1 last night at 1am. I must admit, it was really good to see Tom and Padma again.
> 
> Except that I really like the Hawaiian dude and will be keeping an eye on him. The fact that he is bald, may or may not have something to do with it. Although, did you notice, the first three to move on, were all bald guys? hmmmm.



You know, I have to agree with you...have a feeling about the Hawaaiian guy, even though I don't like the tats. Both the Finnish and the Italian guys are hot though, and their food looks delish!!! 

I'm off to google "spherical olives" now.....


----------



## ~da rev~ (Nov 21, 2008)

Ostrich eggs?!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 26, 2008)

Foo Fighters tonite! Yea!!! 

and based on the commercials, I guess they are having s'mores.


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 26, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Foo Fighters tonite! Yea!!!
> 
> and based on the commercials, I guess they are having s'mores.



Yeah I'm looking forward to it too. I also can't wait to see the episode they have shown on previews for this season where one of the judges looks into his dish and says"we have found the weapons of mass destruction and they are all in this bowl" ha ha ha


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 26, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Yeah I'm looking forward to it too. I also can't wait to see the episode they have shown on previews for this season where one of the judges looks into his dish and says"we have found the weapons of mass destruction and they are all in this bowl" ha ha ha



I forgot about that one Fran. That looks funny as hell.


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 5, 2008)

OOOPS.... I forgot to comment on the show. Okay so I am really sorry to see the guy from last week go who had the crush on Tom. I was really enjoying how that was being played out and I liked him so I was sorry to see him go. 
On this weeks show... I could not get over the arrogance of the Italian guy is his name Fabio? Anyway the nerve of him when he makes that comment upon seeing Rocco as a guest judge he comments 'well he isn't a real Italian" WHAT??? Yes he is dude, he might not be right off the boat like you but he is true Italian his Mother speaks with a very thick Italian accent for Pete's sake.I also thought it was so hypercritical of him to start speaking Italian to Rocco when he was judging his food, uh excuse me...I thought you didn't think he was a "real Italian":doh: I like Fabio but I can't stand him all at the same time if that makes any sense. I'm glad the lady who won did so because I was worried she wasn't going to do well under pressure but she pulled it off. I am not crazy about the blond guy who was in the final three who cooked for the today show ( sorry i just haven't commited any names to memory yet) but I thought it was mean of Kathy Lee to spit his food out like she did. She bugs me anyway but that was just done for her own comic effect if you ask me.
I also think the chick who made the food with the blazing hot habanero peppers is the one who should have gone home that was just crazy and she didn't seem to get it that not everyone could handle that type of dish. Well there's my rant for the week what did y'all think of this week's show?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 5, 2008)

I agree that "spice girl" should have been the one to go home. 

I kinda like the Hawaiian Guy (Eugene), but he's been in the background the past 2 wks. I also like Carla. Not sure why!

I don't necessarily think they are the best - I just like them


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 6, 2008)

Everytime I see the habanero chick I think "oh, who are you, you're on this show?" I know there's always a lot of people in the beginning but she just seems to fade into the background and I never remember she is there.
Everytime I see the blond guy that was one of the final three on the Today show I think "Aren't you raising Anna Nicole's baby?" He reminds me of Larry Birckhead! 
And, I agree, Fabio is so arrogant! He is fun to watch sometimes but still very rude! 
Those are all my comments for now. I keep watching the show but forget to come here and comment. Too bad I don't comment as the show goes along, then I would have a lot to say.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 6, 2008)

I forgot too, sorry! 

I am glad that Ariane won, since she is a Jersey Gal herself. I agree that the habanero chick should have gone. It was if she had NO CLUE.

I agree SVS, I am still intrigued by the Hawaiian dude, and hope that he steps up to the front soon.

Fabio is very, very full of himself. Rocco was actually quite well behaved, good for him.

I think next week will be interesting with Gail's bridal shower.

BTW - I do not know the woman's name, but the lady with the bug eyes, really bugs me out. :doh: And the shame is, she seems really sweet and has a really good voice and makes good food, but unfortunately her eyes are quite large.


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok gang, is it too soon to comment on last night's episode? I don't want to spoil it if you all haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Crystal (Dec 11, 2008)

I second that! Last night's episode was certainly interesting. 

Even if Fabio IS pretty cocky, why do I have the biggest crush on him? hehe


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, it 4 pm EST, so I don't see a problem with chatting about it. Shall I go first?

Yeah, Ariane won again. Jamie was extremely upset and I actually felt bad for her, until she says "well, WE all expected ME to win". Really? Cause I think that each individual person is hoping to win.

And Fabio did his job well last night wooing the ladies. Padma looked really pretty with her hair like that.

I think they did pick the right team to win and to lose. And I am glad to see Daniel go home because his cockiness was quite annoying. Plus the fact that he just plopped those dang mushrooms into someone else's dish without a second thought.

Plus the fact that I dig Eugene and like the other girl (name anyone?) and my husband really likes her too.

I was so happy when pretty boy's food was chosen as the favorite of the three tomato dishes esp. after Stefan was ragging on it. He is a bully.

And what do we think about Martha Stewart showing up? Remember the last time, every one was fawning all over her. 

Oh well, I am going to zip it for now and see what you all think.


----------



## Crystal (Dec 11, 2008)

I agree! I was so glad that his savory sorbet was the favorite after Stefan complained about it. He really needs to get over himself and stop being so bossy. No one wants to work with him.

I really like Jaime too. She's been one of my favorites this season. But, you read my mind. When she said, "Yeah, pretty much everyone expected me to win," I was really turned off. I know you're upset and I know that you keep getting so close...but give me a break. 

Daniel did sort of get on my nerves, but ehh. Not as bad as some of the others. 

I keep seeing Leah and going..."Wait, who are you again?" I mean...I just had to go to the Top Chef website to get her name. She fades into the background every episode. After 5 episodes, I should at least know who she is. 

I LOVE Hosea.


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 11, 2008)

Well I have to agree Stephan is an obnoxious bully and I think it's pretty funny that he has the hots for Jamie who has made it abundantly clear she is a lesbian LOL. I was liking Jamie this season but her ego is showing more and more lately like the comment she made that you all just mentioned. She has a bit of a temper I think and I wonder if she's gonna eventually have a fit if she is criticized or loses a challenge.
I was also very happy for Arianne I think if she can just keep her confidence up and stop worrying about her age compared to the others she will be someone to be reckoned with.
I thought Padama looked lovely too and so did Gail. I know Fabio is cocky but he is charming too so I'm torn on how I feel about him. The guy we are calling pretty boy who made the tomato sorbet reminds me of that guy who plays Chase on the show House. 
I was happy for him that his dish was a success but I don't think I would want to eat it. The look on Stephan's face was priceless though wasn't it when the judges were complimenting Pretty boy instead of him ha ha ha.
The guy who had to pack his knives and go...is his name Daniel? Whoa he was annoying and arrogant and clueless if you ask me. I can't believe even after Tom pointed out everything that was wrong with their dish he still said he thought it was worthy of winning. He was in denial all the way out the door with his analogy of a football player who had an unfair call made by a ref and gets kicked out of the game:doh:get real dude.
I like Carla she needs to start speaking up for herself and not going with the flow if something is wrong. I about fell over laughing when she told the story of how she and her husband have a call they do ( HOOOTIE HOOO ) when they lose track of each other in a store and then when she lost her team mates she actually went around in the store going
HOOTIE HOOTIE ha ha ha I must admit though she is a little strange looking poor girl she is so tall and thin like a giraffe with goooogly eyes and wild hair, but she is so kind I really like her. I am really tired of habanera pepper girl too she can go next.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Fran, I totally laughed at the memory of the Hootie Hootie calling. I know what you mean. Carla seems to be a very nice person, just uniquely proportioned. My husband likes her alot. 
And I agree with you about the Habanero girl. Someone really needs to trim her bangs. 
I am also not digging Leah. She reminds me too much of the annoying chick on Top Design (anyone else know of whom I speak?, "that wasn't what I was going for HEIDI"

I was so hoping that Ariane would do well from the get go when I read her bio and found out she is a Jersey girl (I am still a Jersey girl in spirit) and worried in the beginning. Now that she is on a roll, I really hope that she will make it far.

I have a question for anyone who has watched past seasons - doesn't it seem as if they are giving away alot of decent stuff for winning the challenges, so early in the game? I would have been happy with the bag of goodies Ariane got last week from Rocco, then she got some great stuff this week. Didn't it sound like, "the entire electric collection from Celaphon"? I wonder just how much that all is. That would be awesome as well.


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 12, 2008)

Christine, OH I know habanero girl's bangs bug me too ha ha ha. I know it's petty but it bugs me too how some of them dress. Have you noticed how short many of their pants are? Its like they are expecting a flood ha ha ha.
Yes I agree they are getting some great prizes this season. I thought they kinda escalate in value as the season goes along. I always imagine myself in the other chef's place watching the winner get their prize and say to myself " aw yeah I want that" or " ok no big deal I can live without that" ha ha. 
I had another thought... I hope Eugene doesn't make himself a one trick pony type of chef by making sushi every week. I know it's his specialty but I'm afraid that will get old quick with the judges like previous season chefs who no matter the challenge did the same type of dish each week.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jan 9, 2009)

*bump*

Our thread got buried. Anyone watch this week? I'm glad the girl with the horrible bangs finally got sent home. Was she ever not in the bottom three for an elimination challenge?

I'm glad Carla got to stay. Hopefully she can muster up a little more confidence in herself to stay in the game.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes, I definitely watched. I know, I was glad to see her go as well. And Carla really needs to up her confidence if she wants any chance of staying.

How funny is Fabio? "This is Top Chef, not Top Scallop!" And yet, she won.

And I suppose the new guy is not as bad as they tried to make him out in the commercials. I thought it was pretty cool that they were able to actual participate in the judging and realize what they need to do to step it up.

And I wanted to eat Stefan's dish for sure. German food is so good when prepared well.:eat2:

So, I wonder what Huang will be bringing to the table next week.


----------



## Lady at Large (Jan 9, 2009)

I thought it was a good week, with the chefs seeing/judging each other's dishes. 

I wasn't tragically sad to see either person go...but then I don't really have any major favorites this season yet either.


----------



## Ry&#333;ri (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know. I don't really care for this season. The Dr. Pepper Quick Fire Challenge??? They didn't even have them use Dr. Pepper if they didn't want to use it, so why name the challenge after it? Mmmmm don't know.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 9, 2009)

Personally I love Ariane! She seemed to get past what was really holding her down and has been in the top 3 quite a few times. She has her off moments as much as any human. But I just <3 her.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 9, 2009)

Ry&#333;ri;1046106 said:


> I don't know. I don't really care for this season. The Dr. Pepper Quick Fire Challenge??? They didn't even have them use Dr. Pepper if they didn't want to use it, so why name the challenge after it? Mmmmm don't know.



Last year it was GLAD BAGS...lol It's all about the advertising.

Ariane. Ooof. I am still waiting to see her do something innovative. I mean, knowing how to cook meats and fishies is a great skill, and I wish I had it better than I do, but, good turkey breast...nicely cooked lamb...great going on the cooking of the fish...she is gonna have to step it up, me thinks. 

I do not like the new judge. Maybe he will grow on me. I just don't like my Tom getting upstaged.

I would like to see one whole show be just quickfire challenges. One after the other. Lots of crazed chefs. I bet there would be some zucchini throwing and the floor would be covered in various foams.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 9, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I just don't like my Tom getting upstaged.



Don't worry darling, Tom will NEVER be upstaged!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 9, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Last year it was GLAD BAGS...lol It's all about the advertising.
> 
> Ariane. Ooof. I am still waiting to see her do something innovative. I mean, knowing how to cook meats and fishies is a great skill, and I wish I had it better than I do, but, good turkey breast...nicely cooked lamb...great going on the cooking of the fish...she is gonna have to step it up, me thinks.




I really thought her mashed cauliflower instead of potatoes was very innovative.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 9, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I really thought her mashed cauliflower instead of potatoes was very innovative.



Actually lots of low carb books mention using mashed cauliflower instead of mashed potatoes.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 10, 2009)

I loved this episode. I was glad they got a chance to prepare dishes without restrictions - and the best part was the blind judging. It was pure contructive criticism of the food without any subconscious personality stuff getting in the way.

Plus, I wanted Carla to stay, and the other two to leave, So that was great too. They tried to make it seem like Gene was going to stay. I used to like him, but got over that fast.

So, I liked everything about this episode!

I really missed Top Chef. Damn holidays.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 10, 2009)

I agree, I really missed the show during the holidays and was glad to have it back. I was very happy to have the 2 that were chosen, miss bangs and Eugene, leave. Bangs has been in the bottom every week it seems and Eugene was a little too arrogant for his own good I figured he was going to be eliminated soon. I really like Carla so I was relieved she got to stay.
The new judge was funny with his " weapons of mass destruction in this bowl" comment he is going to be tough to impress I imagine. I don't really have a favorite contestant yet some of them are definitely beginning to annoy me like Stephan and scallop girl. I will keep watching though because I love the show.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 15, 2009)

Did anyone see last nights episode? I want to dish but don't want to ruin it if you haven't seen the show yet. It was a good one and there is plenty to discuss.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm sure people won't check the thread until they've seen it.

As they were discussing who was going home I was like "ANYONE BUT ARIANE" but she's gone. Sadface.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 15, 2009)

*L* Famous and I were saying the opposite. Every year they have one person who is not well trained. They don't tend to last very long. She was beating the holy hell out of that poor lil lamb! Byeeeeeee A!! 

I think, barring some huge turnaround, that Radhika will be the next to go. I wanna see someone stand behind her and pop a balloon. I think we would see a skin suit on the floor. She can't possible hide out for much longer. Or Leah...flip a coin.

I always have to laugh/roll eyes, when people on Top Chef get all snooty when they look at junk food. I have heard really top of the line chefs say they enjoy a sloppy Big Mac, every now and then. I don't eat a whole lot out of boxes and cans...but, don't be a tool about it. " This is what housewives use.... ". 


That farm....that produce!!!!!!!!!!:smitten::smitten: My roomie was looking at me like I was crazed, as I kept saying..." OH MY GOD!!!...LOOK AT ALL THAT GORGEOUS PRODUCE ". I about passed out when I saw all those tomato plants. Wow. I wanted to spend a week at that place.

Stephan is good TV...I still want to punch him.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 15, 2009)

I agree Rhadika needs to be the next to go or Leah either would be a good choice. I know maybe Arianne wasn't the most talented but I liked her and I think her 2 team mates Leah and Hosea let her take all the heat for the failure of their dish. I agreed with Tom if Hosea saw her destroying the butchering of the lamb he should have stepped in and Leah knew she didn't tie that roast right but she just let Arianne take the blame for it.
Stephan is the one you love to hate on this show for sure. I was happy for Carla that that team won but it would have been nice to see Stephan lose his ego is HUGE. I am still laughing at the new judge and his zinger comments too  The previews for next week look interesting too is Top Chef going to turn into The Real World? Are we going to have to start watching the contestants "hooking up"? I hope so.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 15, 2009)

mossystate said:


> ... I would like to see one whole show be just quickfire challenges...



Have you seen the new show called "Chopped"? It is almost like that. It's a combination of Iron Chef mystery ingredients with a quickfire challenge flavor. They start out with 4 chefs, and they have to cook 3 courses with mystery ingredients that are revealed just before each course.

One chef is "chopped" after each course and the winner wins $10,000.

It premiered this week.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 17, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Have you seen the new show called "Chopped"? It is almost like that. It's a combination of Iron Chef mystery ingredients with a quickfire challenge flavor. They start out with 4 chefs, and they have to cook 3 courses with mystery ingredients that are revealed just before each course.
> 
> One chef is "chopped" after each course and the winner wins $10,000.
> 
> It premiered this week.



I actually watched it today..it was a really cool show. I'm ready for Stefan to get his ass back on the boat. He works my very last nerve.

This season doesn't seem as good to be...I guess I was spoiled by the last season..


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jan 20, 2009)

I saw this on Slashfood and thought the Top Chef fans would be interested.



_*Tom Colicchio Uses Heimlich Maneuver to Save Cookbook Author's Life*

Posted Jan 19th 2009 4:05PM by Marisa McClellan
Filed under: Food News
tom colicchio leaningTom Colicchio is well-known in the food community as a great chef, a fair judge on Top Chef and a successful restaurateur. After last night, we can now also add hero to his list of accomplishments. He was in attendance at an Art.Food.Hope dinner in Washington, D.C. when cookbook author Joan Nathan (most famously known for Jewish Cooking in America and The New American Cooking) choked on a piece of chicken.

According to Ezra Klein of the Internet Food Association, who was also in attendance at the dinner, Alice Waters came running, shouting for someone to perform the Heimlich Maneuver after Nathan began to choke. Colicchio happened to be close by and was able to dislodge the offending morsel quickly.

Klein had an opportunity to speak with both parties after the incident. Colicchio offered an unassuming "I just happened to be nearby." Nathan commented with flattering appreciation, "He's so strong!"_


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 22, 2009)

Very interesting show last night what did you all think? I always enjoy the restaurant wars episodes. First let me just comment on Hosea and Leah and their little fling caught on tape, how stupid can those two be not to realize their cheating on their boyfriend/girlfriend was all taped and they will probably, rightly so, be dumped when they get home. It was a major mistake and they were both so miserable and guilty the next day it effected their performance in the kitchen and competition. Rhadika was just going through the motions and seemed to be aimlessly drifting around not taking any responsibility and this should have been the time for her to step up and really show what she can do so she was in my opinion the absolute right choice to get the boot.
Carla , I like her but it's pretty clear she needs to go too and the way she talked back to the judges at judges table she's lucky to still be there. Fabio was a great choice for front of house and his charm and manners won over the judges for his team. Stephan once again really wowed the judges and as much as he irks me with his arrogance he is definitely proving every week he is the front runner to beat. My next choice to get booted is Leah she is way past due in my opinion her dish this week was the worst dish of the night, time to hit the bricks Leah.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 22, 2009)

I know what you mean Fran, about Hosea and Leah letting their "guard down" so to speak. I can see that they like each other and the stress naturally makes them want some comforting, but come on people, it is a freaking competition. Keep it in your pants!

Anyhoo- Fabio has proven once again, that although sometimes he is full of himself, he is quite the charmer and definitely knows his service.

Rahdika looked like a zombie walking around unable to take ANY control of the situation. If I had a greeter like that, I would wonder what they were worried about, and is it going to affect my food?

And yea, I think the judges really think Carla was on some crack last nite. She was practically shouting at them, and when she extended her neck out, it really accented her (don't hate me for saying this) giraffe like proportions.
I mean, come one, she was sending out the love? Really, cause most people go out to eat for some good food. She has really gotten by, for the fact that someone is always just a wee bit crappier than her.

And although I might never want to be friends with Stefan, I wouldn't mind being his acquantince if he was doing the cooking.

All in all though, this season is just not that good. If it weren't for TOM:smitten: and the food, there really would be no reason for me to watch.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 22, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha You crack me up with that remark about Carla and her giraffe like proportions. Rich and I are always saying she looks like a cross between a giraffe and a Dr. Seuss character.
I agree with you also about this season's chefs not making the show as good as seasons past. I love Tom too and I like the challenges that is what keeps me watching but it's pretty obvious only a couple chefs are exceptional so there isn't as much suspense over who will win.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 28, 2009)

Holy hell..anyone else surprised by the winner?

I'll admit that I was hoping that S would get the boot..but no such luck!


----------



## ahtnamas (Jan 29, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Holy hell..anyone else surprised by the winner?
> 
> I'll admit that I was hoping that S would get the boot..but no such luck!



*raises hand*
My mouth just totally dropped open when they announced it. I can't believe it. I was for sure hoping it'd be ANYONE else.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 29, 2009)

I was very surprised that Carla won. Very, very surprised. Oh well, now that she has a win, let's see if it will help her with her confidence.

Two highlights of the show for me:

- Stefan thinking he would have an easy win, and then being annihilated by the girl he thought would be so easy to beat. And then, noone believed him.

- Fabio saying that if he had to, he would serve chunky bananas in a fried monkey butt, or something to that effect. He is good for humor if nothing else.

And unfortunately for Jeff, once again, he overthought himself. I mean really, do I care how many steps or procedures it takes for the chef to bring me a finished dish, or do I care how good the food tastes?

Did anyone see the show that was on before that was supposed to be a special episode or something? I thought I saw a commercial for something coming on at 9PM that said they were going to show the sequester house and take live questions via text and computer. I caught the new episode at 12:30 last night so I am unaware of what the original schedule was meant to be.

It was good to see that the previous contestants haven't changed much.


----------



## lypeaches (Jan 30, 2009)

I couldn't believe it either when Carla won. She really needs to go, in my opinion, she's just too wacky, and her food rarely looks good. 

Stephan is annoying, but he's good television. It was so much fun to see him lose. 

I'm thinking it will come down to Stephan and Jamie. Hoping Jamie wins. She's very consistent. 

Does anyone else *have* to eat something while watching Top Chef?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 30, 2009)

I think Stefan is a jerk but shhhhhhh! I have a little crush on him!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 30, 2009)

A few eps ago after he called Jamie a douchebag for wanting to change the menu I got very mad! He throws that word around like valley girls do, like. Anyway, I was very happy he finally called himself a douchebag. He's earned it.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 30, 2009)

I loved watching Stefan go all red after they spanked him.  He is good for ratings, and lots of his food I would love to eat, but, he really is like some silly 14 year old boy. 

Carla...HOODIEHOOOOOOO..*L* I really like her, even though she is like watching a Jack In the Box on speed. I am glad she got her win. I am sure she will be gone, if not this week...the next. 

I had to try reallllllllllllly hard to remember some of those past chefs.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 30, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> I think Stefan is a jerk but shhhhhhh! I have a little crush on him!



LOL - I'd do him!! hahaha!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 30, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> LOL - I'd do him!! hahaha!



hehe! Insist on a nice meal first. After all, he is a chef!


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 5, 2009)

Anyone ready too dish about the latest episode last night?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 5, 2009)

I really wanted Leah to go home.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 5, 2009)

I am not happy that Jamie fucked up and had to be sent packing. I really wanted to see her and Stefan go at it. I liked Jamie, overall. Big Bird seems to be finding her rhythm. I like how open she is. What you see is what you get. 

Leah and Hosea will probably be the next two to go, unless Carla goes back to fucking up. Might as well just give the top prize to Stefan. I can't imagine him not winning. Never know.

Eric Ripert seems like a really nice guy. He was not at all pompous when critiquing the TC folks. I liked that.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 5, 2009)

I thought for sure they were going to send Leah home. They probably only kept her to see if they could get any more mileage out of her and Hosea playing footsies together.

And Carla seems to be stepping up her game. Apparently a little confidence goes along way. 

Poor Fabio. I keep looking at him and thinking, always the bridesmaid, never the bride.

Seriously though, Leah gave up in the quickfire and her elimation dish was not that good. Plus she has not been that good for the past few weeks. And they send Jamie home for salty celery. Geez, who wants to eat steamed celery anyway?

And yes, I agree, I would be shocked if Stefan does not end up with the final prize. Who knows, maybe Carla will go home, get some good lovin' and come back and kick some European ass.


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 7, 2009)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I thought for sure they were going to send Leah home. They probably only kept her to see if they could get any more mileage out of her and Hosea playing footsies together.
> 
> 
> Poor Fabio. I keep looking at him and thinking, always the bridesmaid, never the bride.



Christine - I thought the same thing - the reason they didn't give Leah the boot is to see if her and Hosea will end up playing Lip Lock again - it's all about the ratings!

LMAO!! Poor Fabio!!


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree, I really wanted Leah to be the one sent packing. since when is it ok to just give up and not even finish a challenge? Christine is right, salty celery is not a good enough reason to have sent Jamie home. They are probably hoping for more ratings hoping Leah and Hosea will fool around again. I'm glad Carla is starting to do well in every challenge, I hope she can be one of the final 4. I'm nervous for Fabio too, he isn't doing as well as I hoped and I really want him to be able to stick around until the end. I feel like it is the Stephan show every week now. I guess he will most likely win but it sure would be cool to have an upset and see anyone else at this point, except Leah, she needs to go, win and knock Stephan down a peg or too. I'm surprised he can get that head of his through the door his ego is so inflated.


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 7, 2009)

I stole this from Reality Blurred - this guy always makes me laugh! LOL!

Top Chef judges never considered sending Leah home
Top Chef 5's judges really had their heads rammed far up their crock pots last night, sending home Jamie Lauren and keeping Leah Cohen. Leah is the chef who quit midway through the quickfire, and is also the chef who maybe kind of made out with another chef, even though they're both in relationships, and thus is the source of drama.
Thus, getting rid of Jamie seems like a pathetically transparent attempt to keep up the fake romance between Leah and Hosea; while Jamie's copycat version of a Le Bernardin (a highly overrated restaurant, really) dish was awful, she knew she'd made a critical error. Leah, on the other hand, didn't copy her dish well, nor did she understand where she'd went wrong. The judges admitted that, and sent Jamie home anyway.
However, after last night's episode, Tom Colicchio wrote that "it was obvious to all the judges that [Jamie's] was the weakest dish" because the "celery was inedible," and said that "the only chef that any of us ever considered sending home that night was Jamie."
Although he and his fellow judges may have screwed up, at least Tom Colicchio is honest. Last week, he ripped his own show's challenge, openly criticizing "the voting power invested in the young culinary students, who, I'm afraid, tended to vote personality over palate." He also wrote that the "all-star" contestants were essentially duds (he wrote, "It might be a stretch to" call them all-stars).
The only bright spot to Jamie's elimination is that Stefan is going to win, so none of this really matters anyway--unless the judges send him home next week if he doesn't make out with Hosea.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 12, 2009)

Just have 3 things to say.

1. Dr. Seuss!! hehe!! (has she been reading this thread?)

2. Model????

and

3. Bye Bye Leah. Long overdue.

oh...4 things. I am glad Fabio won. Finally the bride.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 12, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Just have 3 things to say.
> 
> 1. Dr. Seuss!! hehe!! (has she been reading this thread?)
> 
> ...



Lady, you took all of the words right out of my mouth! Seriously, great minds think alike.


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 12, 2009)

Yep Randi and Christine I totally agree. I was laughing so hard when Carla said she was inspired for her dish by Dr. Seuss ha ha and when she said she used to be a model I just turned to my husband and said whoo whee I can't wait to read the Top Chef thread tomorrow. He was laughing and asked me if she was modeling for giraffe statues or Dr. Seuss illustrations. All kidding aside though I really like Carla and I love it when she does well and makes the other chefs like Stephan and Hosea eat their words about her.
I was very happy for Fabio too and really impressed he did so well with a broken finger. It was finally good to see Leah go home too next on my wish list to go is Hosea, because much as I dislike Stephan it's hard to deny he has talent.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 12, 2009)

Ahhhh...more Stefan being spanked. Makes me a happy woman, even though he is very talented.

I am sooooo glad Carla did well. She is good tv. And, as for her having been a model, I think that those of us on this site can understand how ' unconventional ' models can be. She has that composure, with wacky just around the corner.

I love how Fabio's jokes are either really funny...or he just butchers the fuck out of them. *L* I loved his saying that he would have just chopped off his finger and cauterized it on the grill. 

Yeah...yawn...bye, Leah.


----------



## lypeaches (Feb 13, 2009)

I couldn't agree more, Mossystate. I heart me some Fabio. 

As for Carla being a model...at first I was stunned, but then I caught a glimpse of her in the next show previews, wearing civilian clothing, looking pretty hot. Particularly if she was a print model...sometimes people with angular features like her photograph really well. And she certainly has that tall thin thing going on.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 13, 2009)

I actually tried googling for some model photos. I couldn't find any, but I think they were from the 80's and might be from Howard University. Of course I am not a champion googler so someone else might be better at it. *hint hint*.

And Fabio ticked me off in the very beginning but now I like that bastard. And hubby always liked Carla best. I was sooooo happy that Stefan's head got deflated this week.

And has anyone else seen the commercials for next week's episode with the big surprise? I won't mention it if you haven't seen it, but yeah, I guess they are changing it up a bit.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 18, 2009)

DAMMIT TO HELL. 

I hate Stefan.


----------



## Crystal (Feb 18, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> DAMMIT TO HELL.
> 
> I hate Stefan.



Ahhhh! I said the EXACT same thing to my roommate. When they announced who was leaving, I said, "Damnit to hell!"


Whited-out to prevent spoilers:
I'm upset. I loved Fabio. And even if I didn't, he's sure as hell better than Stefan. And besides, his mother is sick and he needed the money to take care of her. Stupid Stefan!


----------



## lypeaches (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm so bummed...I actually wanted BOTH Stefan and Fabio to be in the final...Stefan cause he's so much fun to hate, and Fabio 'cause he's just so dang funny. Josea is just a total bore. 

I was also bummed that Jamie didn't make it in. That blonde guy (why can I never remember his name) needs to cook himself up some personality...what a snooze fest. 

Side note: All the food they cooked last night looked totally yummy!!! I definitely would have had a good time there!


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 19, 2009)

I was cussing at the screen too ha ha. I can't stand that Stephan is still in this competition. He was so cocky and sure of himself and I really believe he was thinking he had it in the bag and didn't have to try as hard as everyone else was in the elimination challenge. How about that comment he made to Tom at judges table too? Sheesh I was just so upset when they chose him over Fabio, I'm really going to miss Fabio dang it.
I was very happy for Carla she is really excelling in the last few challenges I hope she can keep it up. I always wanted Fabio or Carla to win so now that Fabio is gone I am really rooting for Carla. I agree, I was bummed when Jeff (my husband and I call him the guy who looks like the blonde haired guy on House, ha ha because we never remember his name either),beat Jamie to get back in the competition. I also agree that Hosea is BORING so it's a shame he didn't get the boot last night.
I really enjoyed seeing Emerile last night too, he looks like a hampster now the way he has chubbed up a little lately he is always fun to watch. I think Food Network was nuts to let him go.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 19, 2009)

I, too, wanted Jamie in there. The blonde boy...what is the restaurant he works at.....whenever they showed the name, I always read it as Dildo.

Carla...Carla...keep that focus and wow them. Anybody but Stefan. I want to see him have a breakdown in the kitchen and start crying. That just came to me. *L*


----------



## lypeaches (Feb 19, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I, too, wanted Jamie in there. The blonde boy...what is the restaurant he works at.....whenever they showed the name, I always read it as Dildo.
> 
> *L*



That sounds like the perfect name for Stefans restaurant!


----------



## mossystate (Feb 19, 2009)

lypeaches said:


> That sounds like the perfect name for Stefans restaurant!



*L*

Yes!!!

Even his noggin looks like a ....well..........


----------



## lypeaches (Feb 19, 2009)

*giggle* 

You are soooooo right!!!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, now we know why the commercials were stating that Emeril had a surprise double elimination. I was really hoping that Jamie could make it back in and win so that she could knock Stefan out of the running.

Even though there are two baldies in the finale, and lord knows I love me some baldies, I don't really care for either of these two personality wise.
Hosea just does not have any joy about him. Cooking is supposed to be a passion, show some passion dude. And Stefan just is too dang arrogant and proved it with his mediocre attitude at the last elimination.

Carla. Fun and lovable Carla. She definitely puts love and soul into her creations and thankfully they all taste good. I really was worried that she was not going to be able to complete her oyster dish. She pulled it off though. One of the best scenes was when a few of the guests were saying "hootie" to her. It shows that she has fans.

Oh well, poor Fabio, too little, too late. His big win couldn't tide him over into the finale. But who knows, with his personality, we might just see him on the Food Network. I would not be surprised.

So, next week in the finale. Any guesses or wishes for the winner?

I hope Carla wins. She has a great attitude and now that she has found her own flow, she is cooking up some winning dishes. I hope that she can do that next week and take home the title of Top Chef. (I just heard Padma's voice in my head)


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 20, 2009)

Does anyone go to Bravotv.com to the Top Chef site? I do and today it was pretty interesting to read Tom and Gail's blogs about the New Orlean's episode we just saw. Apparently what really killed Jeff, better known as blonde boy's, chances to win was that he had used a chafing dish to keep the oysters he had cooked warm. The chafing dish was giving off a fuel stench that unfortunately for him was absorbed by the oysters and they tasted awful. It's pretty interesting reading with other behind the scenes comments from Tom and Gail.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 20, 2009)

I really wanted Jaime to win the challenge instead of Jeff. Boy has no personality, is too complicated, and everytime they show where he works, I think it says "Dildo Club."

Wanted Fabio to stay, Stefan's a dick. And Fabio's pretty cool.

Hosea...well there's always a filler in reality show finals...

Carla's my favorite to win.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 22, 2009)

waaaa. I wanted Fabio to be in the finale. Now I am rooting for Carla to win. I am keeping my fingers crossed that Stephan doesn't win.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 25, 2009)

YEEEESSSSSS!!!

I can't believe Carla did that to herself! Poor thing!

*happy dance*


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 25, 2009)

Hosea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crystal (Feb 25, 2009)

WOOO! Go Hosea!

I ultimately wanted Carla to win, but I would have been happy as long as it wasn't Stephen.

Poor thing, I feel so sorry for her, especially when she started to cry. 

But, at least it wasn't Stephen. Ugh. 

Go Hosea!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 26, 2009)

Frankly, I don't see Hosea as a "top chef". He didn't stand out all season, and I don't feel he represents the best of the best.

Carla shot herself in the foot. But like she pointed out - she competed with love. 

Stefan was a jerk, yes, but I have to say he really was the best chef this season. And when Carla started to cry he went right to her to comfort her. And that made *me* cry. That one action made up for his cocky mouth. Competition can bring out the worst in people - but in a scenario like that? We saw what he was really made of. He has a heart.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 26, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Frankly, I don't see Hosea as a "top chef". He didn't stand out all season, and I don't feel he represents the best of the best.
> 
> Carla shot herself in the foot. But like she pointed out - she competed with love.
> 
> Stefan was a jerk, yes, but I have to say he really was the best chef this season. And when Carla started to cry he went right to her to comfort her. And that made *me* cry. That one action made up for his cocky mouth. Competition can bring out the worst in people - but in a scenario like that? We saw what he was really made of. He has a heart.



*
Randi:
Isn't life a royal b_; you know those judges had another visit to New Orleans style cooking just for Stefan. I agree he was a nice guy at the end. I wonder what the final challenge would had been if he had appeared less cocky in the previous week. I guess it goes to show that nothing is a sure thing. 
*


----------



## mossystate (Feb 26, 2009)

BLAH


Mr. Middle of the road won...*L* I was like....eh.....ok....Hosea.

If Carla had NOT been thrown off by Casey's ' suggestions ', I bet she would have WHOOPED Stefan's ass, and Hosea would have also been off the top of the ticket. Carla was a fantastic and focused chef...and...she had lots of class and grace. 

Hosea is lucky that Carla did not listen to herself. Also, the way the two boys did not even consider her a threat.....pfffffffft. 

Also, I think Stefan finding his decency was too little too late...barf. If he had not started to fall apart, as the episodes went along, he would have stayed a pompous asshat. Now, I did laugh over his comment about his love life and...Jamie.


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 26, 2009)

I am really bummed that Carla didn't win. In the end she was just a little too nice and didn't stand her ground and just go with what she wanted instead she let Casey influence her. I felt so sad for her when it sunk in and she started to cry. As much as I disliked Stephan I did like how he went to her and comforted her, I really do think that was a genuine gesture on his part and it made me like him a little more than I have in the past.
Hosea....Eh he was just in the right place at the right time, I agree I have never felt he was interesting or Top Chef quality but Stephan did himself in with his over confidence I think, so he was able to win. I guess if it couldn't be Carla I'm happy for Hosea to be the winner.
There were some pretty funny moments last night too, I enjoyed seeing Hosea stick Stephan with the alligator and you know Stephan would have done the same to him. The part where Stephan was asking about his love life and his chances with Jamie was pretty funny too, ugh come on Stephan get a clue she will never want you ha ha. It was also funny when Stephan said Marcel was a "twat but then again who isn't" ha ha you got that right Stephan! I am looking forward to the next show Wednesday night at nine when the whole cast comes together to discuss the season. I bet there will be some good footage we didn't get to see and I'm curious to see who will be the fan favorite my guess if Fabio or Carla.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 26, 2009)

One other thing I wanted to say about Hosea - he did his homework. By the time he arrived in New Orleans, he knew how to prepare food that was truly authenic to the region. I do give him credit for that. 

It sounded like Stefan didn't prepare at all. And Carla already had experience with the cuisine.


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 26, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> ... It was also funny when Stephan said Marcel was a "twat but then again who isn't" ha ha you got that right Stephan! ...



Ok - I'm glad I wasn't the only one that heard that. I cannot BELIEVE they didn't bleep that!! What's up with that??


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 4, 2009)

Tonight at 9pm is the Top Chef this season's reunion show. It should be interesting to see if they have any good scenes we didn't see or to watch and see if it gets ugly when people tell what they really thought of each other.


----------

